# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغيير رشته ریاضی به هنر

## mahsa

سلام 
خواهر من ديپلم رياضي داره  وپيش هم خونده ميخواستم بدونم من ميتونه كنكور طراحي دوخت بده والبته با چه شرايطي ؟ممنون ميشم اگه راهنماييمون كنيد ممنون  !

----------

